# High School Athlete Sponsorship Problems - will it hurt a scholarship?



## jennmiesz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone has ran into this situation regarding sponsoring athletes who are in high school and compete in their respective sport for the high school team. I wanted to sponsor a local snowboarder (basically give them SWAG so they can do some advertising for me) however, the parents are concerned that by accepting these goods it could hurt the athlete in regards to possible college scholarship offers. Does anyone have any suggestions? I am not paying this person, just giving them t shirts, hoodies, stickers.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Athlete Sponsorship Problems*



jennmiesz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ran into this situation regarding sponsoring athletes who are in high school and compete in their respective sport for the high school team. I wanted to sponsor a local snowboarder (basically give them SWAG so they can do some advertising for me) however, the parents are concerned that by accepting these goods it could hurt the athlete in regards to possible college scholarship offers. Does anyone have any suggestions? I am not paying this person, just giving them t shirts, hoodies, stickers.


If I recall correctly the NCAA considers not only cash as a form of payment, but any items given to the athletes, such as clothing, a payment. And by accepting payment, then they can not compete in college athletics since they will be considered pro.  Unless they attend USC, LSU, Miami, Florida, etc.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Athlete Sponsorship Problems*



paulo said:


> If I recall correctly the NCAA considers not only cash as a form of payment, but any items given to the athletes, such as clothing, a payment. And by accepting payment, then they can not compete in college athletics since they will be considered pro.  Unless they attend USC, LSU, Miami, Florida, etc.


This subject brings up a question that I have been wanting to ask of a long time. What if that athlete is a relative or a young entreprenuer that is starting an apparel company with you? 

EXAMPLE: If I have a nephew that is being scouted while in high School for sports but he and I are designing and promoting a line of clothes together.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: Athlete Sponsorship Problems*



Mike63 said:


> This subject brings up a question that I have been wanting to ask of a long time. What if that athlete is a relative or a young entreprenuer that is starting an apparel company with you?
> 
> EXAMPLE: If I have a nephew that is being scouted while in high School for sports but he and I are designing and promoting a line of clothes together.


If both of your will be partners with equal equity, then I guess as long as he is listed as one of the owners, or partners on the partnership agreeement, then he wouldn't be considered being sponsored, he would be considered an employee. Put him on Payroll.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Athlete Sponsorship Problems*

Snow Bording Is An Individual Sport So That Will Be Hard Mot To Notice Waht Hes Wearing All The Time (your Shirts) But In Say Football Or Base Ball Just Sponsor The Whole Team If You Can Afford That Many Shirts And Maybe Give Him Extras Than He Shold Be In The Clear, Theres Alot Of High Schools Teams That Are Sponsored Buy Nike


----------



## jennmiesz (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Athlete Sponsorship Problems*

Thanks for the advice. I will probably just give this particular snowboarding a t shirt and stickers. I know the kids parents so he is not a total stranger. With the hopes that all his friends ask about and I possibly add a few sales.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Athlete Sponsorship Problems*



paulo said:


> If both of your will be partners with equal equity, then I guess as long as he is listed as one of the owners, or partners on the partnership agreeement, then he wouldn't be considered being sponsored, he would be considered an employee. Put him on Payroll.


Thankx Paulo, that is a good idea. I still think it will be wise to contact the NCCA to verify that, so that I do not ruin this kids future.


----------



## kchaze (Mar 8, 2007)

You could sponsor some sort of "contest". If he is really good, he will probably win anyway. That would be allowed because he "won" the swag and was not directly paid to wear your shirts. Contests (well thought out ones) are a great way to draw attention to your business. This works even better in niche markets like snowboarding.


----------

